# My Vintage Sealed Coca Cola Thrift Shop Finds!



## Thriftshophustler (Dec 8, 2017)

Hello, im new to the group and wanted to share my picks from yesterdays collection haul. 

I have zero knowledge in coca cola collectibles but I have sold a few over the years. 

Here is a photo of my sealed items I picked up yesterday. here is the video link: https://youtu.be/XEJiAgurA0k

Any help if any of these are home runs or just average finds. Thank you.


----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't specialise in coca cola collectables but see a lot of this type of stuff at antiques malls 

agree a lot of the bottles look to be foreign coca cola bottles , feel they'd be purchased more as a novelty cause the buyer had never seen one before over being rare in that sense .  

the aqua coloured bottle with the rusty cap should have a city name on bottom and a patent date somewhere ? 

also if your selling them online the shipping costs might be too high for potential buyers to justify the purchase , to ship a bottle is often over $10 if not $15 or even more sometimes


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 8, 2017)

Sorry to say, but all of those are common coke bottles. Cool to have in a big coke collection but like RCO stated, not worth trying to sell online. And also bottles being sealed with the liquid still in them does not really raise the value.


----------



## Thriftshophustler (Dec 8, 2017)

Ok, Thank you. I thought for sure these were a great find. I appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## RCO (Dec 11, 2017)

Thriftshophustler said:


> Ok, Thank you. I thought for sure these were a great find. I appreciate your thoughts.



think part of the problem is there is so many coca cola bottles out there unless you have something stunning its not going to be worth a lot 

that being said I still think most of these bottles would sell eventually in an antique mall type setting , but more of a novelty item that someone buys cause its unusual


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

You may want to check that Japanese Coke bottle out, the ACL ( applied color label ) not the foam red labeled version. The Japanese and Chinese bottles have been going for some really messed up stupid prices here lately and I have no idea why. There was an embossed Japanese that sold for over $400:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-embos...502997?hash=item5900ccad15:g:7aMAAOSw7z1Z9Iiz

Another just like it sold for $150

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kanji-Embo...293828?hash=item3f8b7ef884:g:TasAAOSwv-ZZ7TOn

Your's is a 190ml but a 192ml sold for $122.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-CO...372770?hash=item4d69509de2:g:z~UAAOSwtVxaKjEH

Here's a 190ml but not quite like yours. The liquid amount reading is embossed, not painted.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coca-Cola-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

So I don't know anything about Asian coke bottles but maybe someone can chime in. Here's a Chinese bottle cap that sold for $260

https://www.ebay.com/itm/COCA-COLA-...079731?hash=item3d4c4c63b3:g:q7UAAOSwUn9Z6qrO

$177 for ACL

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ch...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

$227 for this one. Again, not sure why. I use to pass these up all the time but I'll pay close attention now!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Chine...473728?hash=item23929acc40:g:TC4AAOSwRbtaBxBZ


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 22, 2017)

There is probably a dozen or so close to $100. Maybe Chinese and Japanese buyers are starting to collect. You'd think with a billion people living in China, Chinese coke bottles would be common. Go look under completed auctions at "Chinese Coke Bottle" "Chinese Coca Cola Bottle" "Japanese Coke Bottle" and "Japanese Coca Cola Bottle" and look at the prices this stuff is selling for. A buddy of mine said there was a larger quart? version worth around $500 but I don't have a photo of it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow now that's absolutely bizarre.  One aspect may be that Coke was restricted in China until after the glass bottle era, so the only ones available are from Hong Kong, Macau, and Taiwan.  Still though, I looked to see what was available on Ebay right now and there wasn't anything going for unreasonable prices.  OP's Coke bottle is available empty for ten bucks with no bids on it, and full for a buy it now of $50, so I don't think that one is worth all that much.  Not sure why the Japanese ones are so expensive, I wouldn't have thought that Coke would have been a scarcity in Japan since the war.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 23, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Wow now that's absolutely bizarre.  One aspect may be that Coke was restricted in China until after the glass bottle era, so the only ones available are from Hong Kong, Macau, and Taiwan.  Still though, I looked to see what was available on Ebay right now and there wasn't anything going for unreasonable prices.  OP's Coke bottle is available empty for ten bucks with no bids on it, and full for a buy it now of $50, so I don't think that one is worth all that much.  Not sure why the Japanese ones are so expensive, I wouldn't have thought that Coke would have been a scarcity in Japan since the war.




Off topic here but the same seller sold this one from Lebanon, another ACL for $485.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nice-embos...513284?hash=item5900ccd544:g:MDkAAOSwWHBZ9Isr

I've had a few of these embossed versions. Not sure which middle eastern country they came from but I've always got at least $100 for the embossed versions. This one sold for $450

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Unusual-to...294491?hash=item5d77f1cf5b:g:LrQAAOSwI59aEB6g

I have a pretty large collection of embossed foreign Coke bottles including two from WWII Germany, well... before they declared war on us anyway. One is dated 1939 and the other is dated 1940

After Coke left Germany during the war, they created Fanta. I've have one WWII Fanta bottle and they usually sell for around $100 but here lately it seems the foreign stuff is going pretty high for whatever reason.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 24, 2017)

Huh, interesting.  It reminds me of that Qatari prince who was buying up soda bottles at a ridiculous markup a few years back.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 25, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Huh, interesting.  It reminds me of that Qatari prince who was buying up soda bottles at a ridiculous markup a few years back.




Yeah I remember him. I sold him two common straight sides for $500 each LOL. Get some of that oil money back baby! I saw where he bought a straight sided Coca Cola Quality soda ( Coke's flavor bottles ) with a paper label for $7,000. Insane. He died I think last year.


----------



## bamascavenger (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey Guys, I was stationed at Camp Page, City of Chun Chon South Korea In 1986. I brought an empty one of these home, just for a reminder. Exact Writing is on mine. I wish I had looked for one while I was in Japan In 1990.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah I heard he died too. The last of the big spenders, lol.


----------

